# Can I shave my rats? (Might be last option)



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

So, my rats are still infected with mites, and I used up two of the three Kitten revolution packets. I don't think I'm getting it on their skin because they move around way too much. I mean, they won't stay still in my hand long enough to get it on there. I think the only option I have now is to shave them and apply it when their skin is bare. I'm just wondering if there is a safe way to shave them?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha no way in ****. If you can't hold them still to apply two drops you'll never hold them still with clippers running. Just wet their fur with a q tip to part it.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Uh, I WOULDN'T, but it's now up to you. I gave my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if this would work for rats, but the way I get rid of fleas on cats and dogs is by bathing them with dish soap and wrapping them in a towel while still soapy for at least 5 minutes then rinsing them. Again, no idea if this would work with mites, but works every time with fleas.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

If they won't stay still enough for lotion to be rubbed on I would guess an emphatic NO. You don't want to risk nicking them. Maybe get them when they're sleepy and don't forget to fully clean and disinfect surroundings that can hold mites too.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha, we posted at the same time


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

I was able to get one of them to hold still by holding him over the bathtub. They hate baths and get super scared. My friend cut a little fur off between the shoulder blades and I was able to apply it. judge me if you want, but I will be damned if I'm going to let my buddies remain infested. I really wish they made flea collars for rats.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

We're just saying it wasn't nessescary and bleeding from a slice is just as bad if not worse than an infestation. Also please please PLEASE do NOT use scissors to cut the fur! That's a recipie for disaster and if you used them for your first its a miracle they weren't cut. And honestly if you were going to do it anyway IMMEDIATELY after posting why ask our opinions? You sound like your rats are very important to you but please consider there are alternate options for treating mites beyond holding a squirming rat above a place they've associated with an activity they hate with a pair of sharp blades.


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

Its not that hard to cut the hair. You treat it like human hair and hold it with your fingers and then snip halfway between the tip and the base. We wouldn't just jab into his skin and then buzzed a little more with electric razor set to a safe level There was no harm whatsoever.. I held them over it because it's the only time they ever stay still, which is what I was trying to go for. He wasn't hurt at all, and it was much easier. As for the immediate, I posted this mesage this morning, and I don't know why it took so long to show up. I needed to do it a day where my roomate wasn't working, and ran out of time. I made a decision for my rats health and safety.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

I have not been following your story and just saw this post on my timeline. 

Sometimes they itch like crazy if their protein intake is way tooo high. I read this ages ago so can't remember the whole story, but it's worth looking in to.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

As someone who works in an environment where we cut animal hair for a LIVING, I am letting you know that using scissors can be very VERY dangerous. Especially since the hair is so short, it's VERY easy for the skin to get lifted up with the fur into the path of the scissors. Plus it takes one jerk. Just one. If you're going to continue on the second rat despite EVERYONE saying this is a BAD BAD idea please at least use the clippers if you haven't gone ahead already. Less chance of slicing off a big chunk of skin and more likely to be limited to cuts and razorburn. I'd still suggest just trying to apply it when they're sleepy or using the q-tip method mentioned. And the cleaning and disinfecting the cage and all applicable areas. If you don't clean they'll just be reinfested.


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

The only thing I feed them is the Kaytee forti diet pro health tablets. They only thing different is that I placed the bag in the freezer for 48 hours to kill any parasitic eggs that might be inside. I don't want things to get worse for them.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I would take them off the Kaytee and switch to something higher quality, Kaytee has a bad rep for being low quality. I used to feed those exact blocks too until I read how bad they were and how they could cause illnesses so I switched to Oxbow


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kaytee protein is twenty when you want around fourteen to sixteen.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

18% at most is recommended for babies 4-12 weeks of age after that they need about 16%. Just be careful not to cut your rats! Noone can stop you. Just make sure to scrub dpwn every surface they come in contact with that may hold mites. Good luck getting rid of them!


----------



## Killy250r (Aug 25, 2014)

I agree to switch off kaytee. I fed it to my first rats and one day my rat got paralyzed from his lower half for day. A few days later I got a letter in the mail that said that the bag I had bought was being recalled. I can't remember for what but I think the batch was not made properly. Oxbow is a lot cheaper if you buy it at drsfostersandsmith.com


----------

